# New South Wales Show



## AZUK

I am pleased to announce a new South Wales show











Please watch this space for more infomation


----------



## [email protected]

*SWARE show*

Booking for tables has already started. Go to website for further details.


----------



## richie.b

Link for the website S.W.A.R.E - Home


cheers
Richie


----------



## Plantyblk

Whats the minimum age to by a reptile there?


----------



## richie.b

Plantyblk said:


> Whats the minimum age to by a reptile there?



Minimum age to buy livestock is 16

Richie


----------



## wolves121121

Good luck with this guys I'll be there


----------



## GM123

how old do u have to be to have a table? 
how many tables are there? 
how many ppl expected?


----------



## Plantyblk

lol that is alright then. you got to be 18 to buy a fish in pets at home lol


----------



## Woody82

is this show a trial to see how much interest and if lots there will be more? is the plan of an anual or bianual expo?


----------



## [email protected]

*Sware Show*

This is the first show. We have to all work hard to make it a success and it will be the first of many. It will be as you say a bi annual event.


----------



## fowlers

looking forward to this guys, shame no one told me :devil:

i hope this event has enough interest to be a regular event, we have needed a reptile meeting this side of the country for ages!!!

(also well worth a bump!)
rob


----------



## Marcia

Looking forward to this. As rightly said, we've needed a rep show over here badly lol


----------



## zekee

I've shared this all over Facebook  I will be attending, about time we had a show, will add a link to the shows page from my website too


----------



## fowlers

think this maybe worth a sneaky bump! :lol2:


----------



## [email protected]

*SWARE show*

Sneaky bump much appreciated 
Sware.org.uk


----------



## FLINTUS

Hey,
What tortoises will be sold at the event?I know it's early but will there be a wide selection-I wouldn't mind purchasing more redfoots


----------



## carpy

I'll almost certainly be there!


----------



## richie.b

FLINTUS said:


> Hey,
> What tortoises will be sold at the event?I know it's early but will there be a wide selection-I wouldn't mind purchasing more redfoots



It will depend on what breeders book tables to what will be there but we have had a good response so far with quite a few tables booked.

Richie


----------



## FLINTUS

richie.b said:


> It will depend on what breeders book tables to what will be there but we have had a good response so far with quite a few tables booked.
> 
> Richie


OK, thanks. Can you post me something updated on here about torts around February please.: victory:


----------



## [email protected]

*SWARE Show*

Bookings are now in quickly. Book your table to avoid disappointment!


----------



## Phil75

I would love to go to this show but its a three hour drive or more. I would book a table if anyone can suggest a cheap BB or hotel close by as i would stay sat and sunday. Or if any one has a spare room and would like a free Leopard Gecko send me a PM or email. [email protected]

Phil


----------



## [email protected]

*Sware*

Also check our the Facebook page - 
South Wales amphibian & reptile expo S.W.A.R.E.


----------



## fowlers

any chance of breeders listing what their taking to the show? could maybe attract more attention.

rob


----------



## [email protected]

*S.W.A.R.E. Important announcement!!!!*

Important announcement From S.W.A.R.E.


S.W.A.R.E. are pleased to announce that after a successful meeting with the committee of CREAKS that we are now affiliated with their association. 

Central Reptile and Exotic Animal Keepers' Society, is a society aimed towards bringing people together to enjoy the joys of keeping unusual pets. It was founded by a small group of friends to support, encourage and educate each other, and others.

CREAKS is a fast growing and reputable organisation based in the midlands but expanding rapidly and we are proud to be associated with them. CREAKS have already been and will continue to be a great help to S.W.A.R.E. sharing their knowledge and giving us guidance to help us organise our April show and future events.

You can find out more about CREAKS at C.R.E.A.K.S Central Reptile and Exotic Animal Keepers Society | Reptile Shows UK |


Bryan & Richie.


----------



## [email protected]

*SWARE Show*

Hi Rob,
Rather than us put up a list of breeders who are having a table we would prefer to invite them to add themselves to our facebook page. 

http://www.facebook.com/groups/479394102098636/


----------



## fowlers

[email protected] said:


> Hi Rob,
> Rather than us put up a list of breeders who are having a table we would prefer to invite them to add themselves to our facebook page.
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/groups/479394102098636/


 
hi there, sorry to be a pest again but some of us dont use facebook :lol2: so i dont have an account to view what breeders are taking, could anyone post or pm me what breeders are taking? im sure il be going to the show but would just like to know what to expect animal wise as this will be the first event.

cheers
rob


----------



## Thewelshdragon

Me and my Wife will be attending this! First time to a reptile show . Haven't really ever thought about going to one even after keeping Beardies for years ! Excited .


----------



## [email protected]

*SWARE Show*

As a special introductory offer for persons attending the S.W.A.R.E show in April, entry to the show will INCLUDE membership to CREAKS. You will receive all the benefits of the other CREAKS members, however you will not receive the Animalia Memoirs journal. Should you wish to upgrade your membership on the day in order to receive our journal, we will have a table at the show, where this can be processed.

Please note that this offer is only available to people who attend the S.W.A.R.E show in April, and will therefore only be available on the day. This offer will not be given in advance of the show date, only on the door.

Bearing in mind that entry is only £4 this is a cracking deal!


----------



## Woody82

[email protected] said:


> As a special introductory offer for persons attending the S.W.A.R.E show in April, entry to the show will INCLUDE membership to CREAKS. You will receive all the benefits of the other CREAKS members, however you will not receive the Animalia Memoirs journal. Should you wish to upgrade your membership on the day in order to receive our journal, we will have a table at the show, where this can be processed.
> 
> Please note that this offer is only available to people who attend the S.W.A.R.E show in April, and will therefore only be available on the day. This offer will not be given in advance of the show date, only on the door.
> 
> Bearing in mind that entry is only £4 this is a cracking deal!


Thats a good offer unless you are bringing a family like myself..... 2 adults and 2 2yrolds costing 10.40 but CREAKS membership for family only £9.... Are CREAKS members getting in free? if so i'll join them now as i was also thinking of going to both there shows also.

Either way i will be showing support for the event on the day just trying to ' be a cheapass' so to speak!!!:whistling2:


----------



## richie.b

Woody82 said:


> Thats a good offer unless you are bringing a family like myself..... 2 adults and 2 2yrolds costing 10.40 but CREAKS membership for family only £9.... Are CREAKS members getting in free? if so i'll join them now as i was also thinking of going to both there shows also.
> 
> Either way i will be showing support for the event on the day just trying to ' be a cheapass' so to speak!!!:whistling2:



Hi Woody yes CREAKS members will be getting in free with there membership card.
Also if i could point you to this 2013 shows and memberships you will see that joining CREAKS on the day is still a bargain even for families

Will look forward to seeing you on the day

Richie


----------



## rach_bd

Woody82 said:


> Thats a good offer unless you are bringing a family like myself..... 2 adults and 2 2yrolds costing 10.40 but CREAKS membership for family only £9.... Are CREAKS members getting in free? if so i'll join them now as i was also thinking of going to both there shows also.
> 
> Either way i will be showing support for the event on the day just trying to ' be a cheapass' so to speak!!!:whistling2:


CREAKS membership is increasing to £15 for joint membership this year, so you will actually be saving money. Entry to S.W.A.R.E will be £4 each, and I assume the children will be free, so it will only cost you £8 to enter the show AND become a member of CREAKS.


----------



## Woody82

Cheers Richie and Rach, well i will be getting a good deal then... no way the other half can complain now!!!! Not that she had a choice!


----------



## SiUK

I will definitely be there


----------



## Andy b 1

would love to go to this and make a long weekend out of it!

do you have a facebook link that I could share to help generate some interest at all?


----------



## kato

I suspect that I will make it to this one. I might even get to see my Uncle Pot whilst over there.

ps Uncle Pot does not relate to anything drug related, just a cross between Tarzan, Crocodile Dundee and Albert Steptoe.:whistling2:


----------



## rach_bd

Andy b 1 said:


> would love to go to this and make a long weekend out of it!
> 
> do you have a facebook link that I could share to help generate some interest at all?


Here you go Andy

http://www.facebook.com/groups/479394102098636/?fref=ts


----------



## LovLight

Definately going to be putting this in the diary! So nice to actually see a rep expo on home soil. Hope everyone shows support and it becomes a calender staple :thumbup:

Sent from my U8180 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ianxxx

I have booked my table and am really looking forward to the show, be nice to meet a few of you guys aswell.


----------



## Salamanda

Look forward to seeing you all there!


----------



## MrsTim

I'm planning on going, and looking forward to it 
And if there happens to be some of my favourite corn morphs ( honey, gold dust ), I might just be too tempted. :mf_dribble:


----------



## LovLight

Any leo gecko breeders attending here?

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Marcia

LovLight said:


> Any leo gecko breeders attending here?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2


Ditto, I want more geckos lol


Sent from my iPhone whilst battling zombies


----------



## Salamanda

LovLight said:


> Any leo gecko breeders attending here?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2


I don't think I will have enough leos for a table but I will happily take some leo's with me if I have any at the time.


----------



## Toggsy

Hopefully I'll be attending along with the mrs it's just depending on work commitments


----------



## Jas

LovLight said:


> Any leo gecko breeders attending here?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2


We will be taking along plenty of CB12 Leopard gecko's and I am sure there will be plenty of other breeders there with them for you to choose from too.


----------



## LovLight

Jas said:


> We will be taking along plenty of CB12 Leopard gecko's and I am sure there will be plenty of other breeders there with them for you to choose from too.


Ah lovely 
Not sure yet if I'll be purchasing any more geckos so early in the season as I'm hoping that I may be able to produce the ember/snow ember I'm wanting myself a little later on. It would however be lovely to meet a few fellow leo breeders and enthusiasts this side of the boarder. 

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## scottandsonny

any retic breeders going? :whistling2:


----------



## Celtic Exotics

i can't wait my first year living in wales and my first reptile show in years.. looking for retics and morelia!

:2thumb:


----------



## red dragon

is open to anyone?


----------



## LovLight

red dragon said:


> is open to anyone?


As far as I'm aware yes 
Only ever been to one show, Kempton last year and I really enjoyed it. Just go early lol 

Sent from my U8180 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Perrin93

Very excited for this  but me being stupid i really just can't find the place on Google maps... i type in the address and post code and i can't see a leisure centre anywhere 
Anyone like to help me out on this one? i'd love to go but have a feeling i'd be lost in south Wales forever if i don't find the place first and plan it out :lol2:


----------



## tomcannon

Any rankins breeders attending?


----------



## RhacodactyBoy

definitely going to make the drive all the way from surrey  see what gems i can pick up


----------



## jojothefirst

Looking forward to this. Its very close to me :whistling2:
What will the arrangement be as to taking or collect reptiles from people who don't have a table?
Would like to sell some of my ellioti chameleons.

Anyone know if there will be many chameleon sellers there?


----------



## tomcannon

jojothefirst said:


> Looking forward to this. Its very close to me :whistling2:
> What will the arrangement be as to taking or collect reptiles from people who don't have a table?
> Would like to sell some of my ellioti chameleons.
> 
> Anyone know if there will be many chameleon sellers there?


I'd imagine you'd have to have a table to sell anything.


----------



## jojothefirst

tomcannon said:


> I'd imagine you'd have to have a table to sell anything.


The only other reptile show IV been to (doncaster last year) had a designated area to meet people who you had pre arranged to meet so as to avoid trades in the car park.... Wondered if this would be the same.


----------



## Caz

jojothefirst said:


> The only other reptile show IV been to (doncaster last year) had a designated area to meet people who you had pre arranged to meet so as to avoid trades in the car park.... Wondered if this would be the same.


I would hope all shows will offer the above.


----------



## SWMorelia

Perrin93 said:


> Very excited for this  but me being stupid i really just can't find the place on Google maps... i type in the address and post code and i can't see a leisure centre anywhere
> Anyone like to help me out on this one? i'd love to go but have a feeling i'd be lost in south Wales forever if i don't find the place first and plan it out :lol2:


It's easy to find...
Turn off the M4 at Jcn 24... Head out on the A48 towards Chepstow for about 2 miles... You will see a GULF garage on the right and a pub 'The New Inn'.. Take the right turn there to Llanmartin/magor... About two miles down that road is a right turn on a bend next to 'The old barn'... That road leads to Underwood... It's simple to find... Honest.


----------



## pippin9050

do any of you guys know how big this shows going to be?
the only other one ive been to is kidderminster november 2011 bigger than that do you reckon?
just want to know what to expect really
thanks


----------



## bunglenick

Dumb question, can I book tickets in advance or is it a turn up on the day kind of deal?


----------



## richie.b

Important announcement from SWARE.

Due to a problem with our original venue, being forced to close due to budget cuts by Newport City Council we have had to relocate the SWARE show.

It will now be held at Newport International Sports Village, Velodrome way, Newport NP19 4RA.

This is a much more prestigious venue than the previous one, larger and more accessible and should benefit the show greatly.

Apologies for any inconvenience this may cause but we the organisers believe that this will be an excellent venue for the SWARE show.


----------



## metalboa

Will be going :2thumb: and will also be my first reptile expo :2thumb:

Don't suppose there any blood python breeders going?


----------



## RETIC80

We will be definatly going, be nice to meet a few off the forum!


----------



## bunglenick

Does anyone know what parking is like at the venue? We will be driving a long way and it would be a bummer if there was no where near by to park the car, lol


----------



## [email protected]

*Sware show*

Plenty of parking and good facilities all round. It's a great venue.


----------



## [email protected]

Plenty of parking and good facilities all round. It's a great venue.


----------



## bunglenick

[email protected] said:


> Plenty of parking and good facilities all round. It's a great venue.


That's great.:2thumb:

Next question, do we think there will be a long line to get in? I have never been to a reptile show before but have heard that they can get very busy. Should I arrive early to avoid disappointment? It's a three hour drive door to door so may get a B&B on the Saturday and make a weekend of it.

Which then brings me to my last question (for now) what advice to people have for transporting lizards on long journeys in the car?


----------



## Caz

bunglenick said:


> That's great.:2thumb:
> 
> Next question, do we think there will be a long line to get in? I have never been to a reptile show before but have heard that they can get very busy. Should I arrive early to avoid disappointment? It's a three hour drive door to door so may get a B&B on the Saturday and make a weekend of it.
> 
> Which then brings me to my last question (for now) *what advice to people have for transporting lizards on long journeys in the car*?


A polybox-like the ones that are used to transport live fish, thermometer and with either heat packs or cool packs depending on the day.


----------



## bunglenick

Caz said:


> A polybox-like the ones that are used to transport live fish, thermometer and with either heat packs or cool packs depending on the day.


That was the plan, just need to find a heat pack. Is that something people think I will be able to pick up at the show? If not, which ones do people think work best and where can I get them?

Cheers.


----------



## colinm

The chemist.the ones that they sell for back pain,they are better than the reptile ones.They last for 24 hours but check that they dont get the reptiles too hot.


----------



## bunglenick

colinm said:


> The chemist.the ones that they sell for back pain,they are better than the reptile ones.They last for 24 hours but check that they dont get the reptiles too hot.


Your kidding? *That's genius!!!* Thanks, I will totally do that, :notworthy:


----------



## colinm

They work really well but do please check that it doesn`t overheat the reptiles in a polystyrene box.


----------



## Caz

bunglenick said:


> Your kidding? *That's genius!!!* Thanks, I will totally do that, :notworthy:


Noramlly people sellotape them to the inside of the lid to stop the reptile laying against them - then have a thermometer with a probe in the box to check temperatures.


----------



## FLINTUS

What torts will be for sale?


----------



## 39761

i mite be going to this, if anyone from or not to far from harlow essex and would like to go halfs on petrol let me no, plus got a 7 seater lots of room


----------



## SilverSky

im hoping to go, depends how money goes!


----------



## tigerbaby2k

we will be there with cresite juveniles and possibly adults


----------



## Spreebok

Any Corns or Hogs for sale there?


----------



## 39761

and burm or retics


----------



## k985721

will there b mammals


----------



## [email protected]

*Sware*

No mammals allowed. Reptiles and amphibians.


----------



## Crablet

*Crestie and Gargolye available for the show!*

Will be at the show if anyone is interested in these two: http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...sted-gecko-striped-gargoyle.html#post11076569

Thanks!


----------



## Jabba the mentor

It says on FB that the venue has been declined is this true?


----------



## SWMorelia

Jabba the mentor said:


> It says on FB that the venue has been declined is this true?


Where on fb does it say that..


----------



## Amy2310

This is from the South Wales Amphibian and Reptile Expo. 'S.W.A.R.E' FB Group


Bryan Flowers - It has now been confirmed to us by Newport city council that they have now declined our booking for the international sports village due to pressure from the APA. 
They presented no legal grounds for this but basically frightened a few uneducated councillors into thinking that their world class venue was about to be infected with salmonella and various other diseases.
However as usual we are one massive step ahead of the anti's and we will be making a very positive announcement in the next day or so.
Hope this helps to appease any concerns.


----------



## FLINTUS

What torts are available?


----------



## Amy2310

For anyone not on there Facebook page, this is the lasted post regarding the location of the show from Bryan Flowers :

S.W.A.R.E. Announcement. - The facts.

As you may or may not be aware due to pressure from the A.P.A. A few ill informed Newport City Council officials have now decided to cancel our booking at the International Sports Village.

This is due to unfounded claims by the A.P.A. that their world class, prestigious venue was about to be infected by salmonella and other various contagious diseases!

Now for the good news -

We have a new venue. This building is situated in Newport but is not under the control of Newport City Council. We have now finalised arrangements with this venue and our show will go ahead as planned on the 14th April.

We trust that we can count on your continued support as we have put a lot of hard work and effort into organising what is going to be a great day for all concerned.

Due to safety reasons We will not publicly name the venue until 5.30 pm on Friday 12th April.

In conclusion there will definitely be a S.W.A.R.E. event in Newport on the 14th April 2013.

In the words of the late, great Freddie -

“The show must go on!”


----------



## Marcia

Amy2310 said:


> For anyone not on there Facebook page, this is the lasted post regarding the location of the show from Bryan Flowers :
> 
> S.W.A.R.E. Announcement. - The facts.
> 
> As you may or may not be aware due to pressure from the A.P.A. A few ill informed Newport City Council officials have now decided to cancel our booking at the International Sports Village.
> 
> This is due to unfounded claims by the A.P.A. that their world class, prestigious venue was about to be infected by salmonella and other various contagious diseases!
> 
> Now for the good news -
> 
> We have a new venue. This building is situated in Newport but is not under the control of Newport City Council. We have now finalised arrangements with this venue and our show will go ahead as planned on the 14th April.
> 
> We trust that we can count on your continued support as we have put a lot of hard work and effort into organising what is going to be a great day for all concerned.
> 
> Due to safety reasons We will not publicly name the venue until 5.30 pm on Friday 12th April.
> 
> In conclusion there will definitely be a S.W.A.R.E. event in Newport on the 14th April 2013.
> 
> In the words of the late, great Freddie -
> 
> “The show must go on!”


Good on you! Don't let APA ruin a great day out for so many people.

I can't wait for this 


Sent from my iPhone whilst battling zombies


----------



## Crablet

*Anyone going from London?*

Will anyone be going from London? Could do with a lift!


----------



## sallyreed

just booked my table and will have sum stunning cresties and magnetic ledges 


_Posted from Reptileforums.co.uk App for Android_


----------



## bunglenick

sallyreed said:


> just booked my table and will have sum stunning cresties and magnetic ledges
> 
> 
> _Posted from Reptileforums.co.uk App for Android_


Oooh, what are the magnetic ledges like?


----------



## ferret1

I hope to have heat pads for sale on the day, along with some beardies :2thumb:


----------



## Spikebrit

latest update for everyone

*WELSH CREAKS SHOW – S.W.A.R.E. VERY IMPORTANT ANNOUNCEMENT

THE OFFICIAL CREAKS STATEMENT!!!!!!!!!!!!

As you may have seen from other statements the dynamics of the SWARE show has changed, however we feel it is important to offer an official statement on the matter.

We originally had a venue that had to be changed due to its early closure thus meaning a new venue was needed. We found this via the International sports village in newport. However as you may have heard the Council have shut the venue down for us to use, this is due to massive pressure from the animal rights groups. I will not name whom the group is as I don’t believe giving their propaganda any extra exposure!!!

We have spent many weeks trying to fight this battle to keep our venue but sadly as is often the case, lies are much easier to believe than the truth is. The Devil makes work for idol hands.

We weren’t and aren’t going down without a fight, however to keep that venue in such short time would be too risky for us. However we have located a brand new venue with. This building is situated in Newport but is not under the control of Newport City Council. We have now finalized arrangements with this venue and our show will go ahead as planned on the 14th April.

YOU guys asked for a reptile show in Wales, others tried and failed, YOU guys supported us and it’s YOU reptile keepers that we are doing it for. We have nearly sold every single table and things have filled up even quicker than our previous shows which is making this look like it’s going to be a very big and very good show. Why not come down and support us and show the anti’s they can’t mess with us

Due to safety reasons and on the advice of Chris Newman We will not publicly name the venue until 5.30 pm on Friday 12th April.*


----------



## bowdenmx

ill be there! where ever it is lol :2thumb:


----------



## kato

If anyone wants to give me a lift from the Glastonbury area, I am more than happy to cross your palm with silver.


----------



## sky

Looking forward to show!!! Will be my first..


----------



## byglady

*Big Yellow Gecko*

We will be there. We are very excited about the new show and going to Wales.

We are bringing a selection of Leopard Geckos, Corn Snakes, Garter Snakes and Steppe Runners. 

We always endevour to attend all the shows, to show our support for our wonderful hobby and to meet up with friends and hopefully make new ones. 

Fingers crossed for a show in Scotland next time. 

See you all on Sunday


----------



## fizzle1989

What time does it actually start??


----------



## LovLight

Does anyone know if any floorplans/ lists of sellers are available to view in advance?

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Spikebrit

LovLight said:


> Does anyone know if any floorplans/ lists of sellers are available to view in advance?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2


I am afraid these have not been released due to safety concerns - sorry

However i can tell you nearlly all the tables have been sold, there is a massive selection of animals coming and it's looking to be impressive. 

I'm collecting some pygmy cham along with some satanic leaf tailed geckos. So there are lots more animals available then normally.

jay


----------



## LovLight

Spikebrit said:


> I am afraid these have not been released due to safety concerns - sorry
> 
> However i can tell you nearlly all the tables have been sold, there is a massive selection of animals coming and it's looking to be impressive.
> 
> I'm collecting some pygmy cham along with some satanic leaf tailed geckos. So there are lots more animals available then normally.
> 
> jay


Thanks for the reply Jay 
I thought as much to be honest and its an awful shame that so much disruption has been caused to this show by a small group of influential but sadly ignorant people. 
Do you know if floorplans will be handed out on the day? I've only ever attended on previous reptile expo and it was fairly chaotic trying to manouvre around when there is a high attendance, which dispite the disruption I hope will still be the case here. The floorplans we had proved quite helpful to find out way around on that day, and whilst I don't have any animals or goods reserved this time around to have to locate I'm sure a small floorplans will still be handy on the day. 

Sent from my U8180 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Spikebrit

LovLight said:


> Thanks for the reply Jay
> I thought as much to be honest and its an awful shame that so much disruption has been caused to this show by a small group of influential but sadly ignorant people.
> Do you know if floorplans will be handed out on the day? I've only ever attended on previous reptile expo and it was fairly chaotic trying to manouvre around when there is a high attendance, which dispite the disruption I hope will still be the case here. The floorplans we had proved quite helpful to find out way around on that day, and whilst I don't have any animals or goods reserved this time around to have to locate I'm sure a small floorplans will still be handy on the day.
> 
> Sent from my U8180 using Tapatalk 2


I will be honest and say i am not 100% sure yet as to which is being done as i am not sorting out that aspect. I have passed your question on though. 

We normally have large printed plans scattered about so finding your way around should be ok. However, we will be scattered about in clearly marked shirts so feel free to grab one of us. 

jay


----------



## Marcia

Getting really excited about this  


Sent from my iPhone whilst battling zombies


----------



## LovLight

Spikebrit said:


> I will be honest and say i am not 100% sure yet as to which is being done as i am not sorting out that aspect. I have passed your question on though.
> 
> We normally have large printed plans scattered about so finding your way around should be ok. However, we will be scattered about in clearly marked shirts so feel free to grab one of us.
> 
> jay


Thanks, I have a tendancy to get lost and walk around in circles lol so no doubt I shall need to ask someone! 

Also does anyone know if there will be much in the way of viv bling there? If I do manage to get down there that will be my main reason for going to get some new hides, cork bark, background posters n that kind of thing. When I went to Kempton last year there was a stall that had all this great natural stuff like palm leaves and coco pods but I only took a certain amount of cash with me so I ended up not really being able to get much. Would be great to get some nice stuff to jazz up the leos abodes. 

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## LovLight

Any news as to location yet?

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RhacodactyBoy

LovLight said:


> Any news as to location yet?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2


http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/creaks-shows/952068-s-w-r-e-announcment.html


----------



## CREAKS

Please can anyone and everyone read closely to this and copy,like share and send the hell out of it.

This message is one of the most important and vital points of interest to your reptilian hobby at present.

The SWARE show has come under a lot of attack from the ANTI’S and this show NEEDS to go ahead and be successful, not for CREAKS to boast about but for the reptile hobby to boast about. To show yet another battle won against the misleading animal rights groups whom use scare tactics and fake science to peddle their propaganda to the masses.


As promised the SWARE show will take place on Sunday the 14th April 2013 and the venue is


Pill Millenium Centre
Courtybella Terrace,
Pill,
Newport.
NP20 2GH


The show starts at 10:30am

Table holders can begin setting upfrom 8am.
Also do not forget that our one day off for a full calendar year membership to CREAKS at a massively reduced rate.


There will be NO photography or video-ing of the show at all. ONLY our official CREAKS photographers will be permitted to use any recording devices, anyone else found recording of any sort may be asked to leave!
Some of you may or may not be aware that a certain animal rights group whom we will NOT name have given a press release the other day stating we are taking our reptile show underground. They have also given a whole host of incorrect and quite frankly made up lies to bulk out there statements, but it is no surprise when they have nothing better to do. 

We would just like to clarify that we could not give out any details prior to this as it would have given to much away to the anti’s but at this moment in time we are confident all is ok to go ahead with.

Some facts we should clear up are the following. Newport Council are on board with us and are very happy to have the show go ahead, there legal department have confirmed with us that we are well within the law and breaking NO laws what so ever. We are NOT going underground, simply withheld information from the animal rights groups so they could not spit there web of lies.

The police are aware of the event taking place, we have a fully qualified reptilian vet with us all day and will be inspecting every animal for sale with his staff. The environmental health department will be present throughout all of the event. The police, the council and the venue are all very happy for the event to go ahead, we are very happy for it to go ahead. It SHALL go ahead and we hope as many of you reptile keepers can come and support us on the day and really show them all what it means to stand together united by a passionate hobby that we all share deep in our hearts!!!


----------



## LovLight

Does anyone know the entry fee please? 

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bowdenmx

LovLight said:


> Does anyone know the entry fee please?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2


4 quid i believe


----------



## LovLight

bowdenmx said:


> 4 quid i believe


thanks :thumbup:

Sent from my U8180 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## THE SNAKE PIT

Can some1 give me the entrance price pls for adlts an kids x


----------



## precisionmade

CREAKS said:


> Please can anyone and everyone read closely to this and copy,like share and send the hell out of it.
> 
> This message is one of the most important and vital points of interest to your reptilian hobby at present.
> 
> The SWARE show has come under a lot of attack from the ANTI’S and this show NEEDS to go ahead and be successful, not for CREAKS to boast about but for the reptile hobby to boast about. To show yet another battle won against the misleading animal rights groups whom use scare tactics and fake science to peddle their propaganda to the masses.
> 
> 
> As promised the SWARE show will take place on Sunday the 14th April 2013 and the venue is
> 
> 
> Pill Millenium Centre
> Courtybella Terrace,
> Pill,
> Newport.
> NP20 2GH
> 
> 
> The show starts at 10:30am
> 
> Table holders can begin setting upfrom 8am.
> Also do not forget that our one day off for a full calendar year membership to CREAKS at a massively reduced rate.
> 
> 
> There will be NO photography or video-ing of the show at all. ONLY our official CREAKS photographers will be permitted to use any recording devices, anyone else found recording of any sort may be asked to leave!
> Some of you may or may not be aware that a certain animal rights group whom we will NOT name have given a press release the other day stating we are taking our reptile show underground. They have also given a whole host of incorrect and quite frankly made up lies to bulk out there statements, but it is no surprise when they have nothing better to do.
> 
> We would just like to clarify that we could not give out any details prior to this as it would have given to much away to the anti’s but at this moment in time we are confident all is ok to go ahead with.
> 
> Some facts we should clear up are the following. Newport Council are on board with us and are very happy to have the show go ahead, there legal department have confirmed with us that we are well within the law and breaking NO laws what so ever. We are NOT going underground, simply withheld information from the animal rights groups so they could not spit there web of lies.
> 
> The police are aware of the event taking place, we have a fully qualified reptilian vet with us all day and will be inspecting every animal for sale with his staff. The environmental health department will be present throughout all of the event. The police, the council and the venue are all very happy for the event to go ahead, we are very happy for it to go ahead. It SHALL go ahead and we hope as many of you reptile keepers can come and support us on the day and really show them all what it means to stand together united by a passionate hobby that we all share deep in our hearts!!!


I did ask on another thread but got no reply so I am trying to suss out how the Newport Council are now on our side and all is legal etc , when it was them(correct me if I'm wrong) that chucked us out of the first venue due to claims made by certain anti's.?


----------



## jojothefirst

precisionmade said:


> I did ask on another thread but got no reply so I am trying to suss out how the Newport Council are now on our side and all is legal etc , when it was them(correct me if I'm wrong) that chucked us out of the first venue due to claims made by certain anti's.?


My understanding is they weren't chucked out but after the anti's were causing problems and there was a risk they would lose the venue it was decided to look for a alternative venue rather than risk fighting for it and losing and it being to short notice to find another.


----------



## Janine00

Hope everything goes great and you all have a fabulous day tomorrow! :2thumb:

Those of you worrying over what the anti's may or may not do, you are doing just what they want you to do.... get there and have fun. : victory:


----------



## AZUK

From the APA web site


Says Elaine Toland, Director of the Animal Protection Agency:
*Underground reptile markets, although rare, are reminiscent of the illicit raves in the 1990s*

Oh I do hope so they were Fun : victory:

Hope everyone who supports this show has a great time and you never know I might see you there.​


----------



## kato

AZUK said:


> From the APA web site
> 
> 
> Says Elaine Toland, Director of the Animal Protection Agency:
> *Underground reptile markets, although rare, are reminiscent of the illicit raves in the 1990s*
> 
> Oh I do hope so they were Fun : victory:
> 
> Hope everyone who supports this show has a great time and you never know I might see you there.​


You just might see me there too.:2thumb:


----------



## precisionmade

jojothefirst said:


> My understanding is they weren't chucked out but after the anti's were causing problems and there was a risk they would lose the venue it was decided to look for a alternative venue rather than risk fighting for it and losing and it being to short notice to find another.


Well I must of read this statement wrong then




S.W.A.R.E. Announcement. - The facts.

As you may or may not be aware due to pressure from the A.P.A. A few ill informed Newport City Council officials have now decided to cancel our booking at the International Sports Village.

This is due to unfounded claims by the A.P.A. that their world class, prestigious venue was about to be infected by salmonella and other various contagious diseases!


----------



## ImAly

I'm going


----------



## bunglenick

I went!

It was great. 

Got two leopard geckos and a load of magnetic ledges. 
Thanks for a great show and for not letting the anti's ruin it for us all.


----------



## steve williams

Good to finally have a show in Wales. Thumbs up to the organizers. Disappointing choice of animals though unless gecko's or royals are your thing. Hope it now becomes a regular event.


----------



## bunglenick

LOL and here I was hoping there would be more geckos. 
Here's hoping that after such a good day, next years show can get more support from the authorities and be even bigger.


----------



## ianxxx

The show was a great success, a big hand to Richie and Brian for having the guts to organize it, look forward to next years show.


----------



## Bombina1

Well done on the show well worth the drive to Wales glad to see lots of people supported it, spent far to much money, kids loved it there first show.


----------



## Marcia

Had a great day, only came home with 1 gecko and a new scorpion set up.

Would love to have seen more spiders there but a great day out, can't wait for the next one


----------



## AZUK

well organised and well attended. you did yourselves proud. well done and thank you. :2thumb:


----------



## Spikebrit

*OFFICIAL CREAKS STATEMENT OF THE SWARE SHOW!!!!!

I know many of you have been waiting for this follow up statement so here it is. 
The show that was held yesterday on the 14th April 2013 was the first one ever in Wales and it was a show that people had been trying to do for over 10 years and they could never get it off the ground due to all the ideas being shot down in flames. So the simple thought of doing the show was against the odds to be begin with. We did however know just how many people wanted a show in Wales so wanted to give the community what THEY wanted.

And I am glad to say we DID. We didn’t only give you a show despite it been classed as impossible thing to do, we gave you one that kicked arse and was awesome. So how did we do? We on the day there was well over 1000 people through the door which was bloody awesome. We had over 700 new members sign up to CREAKS. The day was a massive success and pretty much everyone thought it was great. We didn’t have any real complaints from anyone and no major issues either apart from 2 animal rights at the end asking to buy “rare endangered geckos” from people packing up at the end but as soon as police were mentioned they were quick to run with there tail between there legs, and they claim it is us that do the illegal stuff……

We have noticed that a certain animal rights group have put out a statement about the show, of which we would like to give a big thank you out to them as without there poo peddling propaganda I don’t think the show would have been as successful as it was, its partly thanks to the Anti’s and there free publicity that gave us the boost we needed so thank you guys.*

*
We would like to say however despite there recent claims about the show being illegal and wild captured animals for sale on the day was utter rubbish, including the council not being happy with it. Firstly the council did not give any details out to the Animal rights, the anti’s were still trying to find out where the show was at 4:30pm on Friday. The council were at the show all day and they loved it, they had no issues and were happy with how the show went and agreed it was upheld in a correct manner and within the law. We also had the police there , 7 of them in total whom were also happy with the event and praised us on how well we ran it without any problems taking place. The Anti’s claimed that they did secrete filming on the day, however we had multiple security guards on the day whom checked EVERY bag people had for devices, no filming was allowed and non took place from them either. 

I would like to now address some things I have seen on the forums, there were comments about how small the venue was and got cramped. I completely agree with you 100%. However these comments are stated as if we had a option of elsewhere. Do not forget we had 2 advertised venues before this that WERE much bigger and what we wanted, we then had other venues in mind but the anti’s beat us to them. This Venue was the last card we had to play and ideally we would have prefered a much bigger one, but realistically it was a case we either folded to the anti’s pressure or we did all we could to let it go ahead. Many people said and agreed, even if just 2 table holders turned up and the day was crap, it would still have been a success because we would not have backed down and let them bully us. I completely agree, you must remember getting the venue was only half the battle, it was small but to even get ANYTHING was hard enough. We would love to be able to choose where to go but this time it was about placing roots for big things to grow from.

Some did have issues with the whole membership signing up, again yep it was a painful process but , once again it is not like it was an option for us. We either had you sign up or we could not have had the show. It’s not like we purposefully want to create a massive line to make you wait long for the fun of it, as that just creates more work for us. However don’t forget for that £4 you paid (very cheap) you do get a years membership so its not all bad. Signing up us helps us keep track to help safe guard our shows aswell to some degree.

The anti’s did state that many wild caught animals were for sale. Of course we are going to defend this, but I can say I looked and looked many times over along with the 2 vets at every animal for sale. Even if something had abit of nose rub on it that could have looked like it might have been recently wild captured then It was taken off, however non of this happened as everything was very much captive bred and the much rarer animals for sale on the day all came with paperwork and photographic evidence to prove it was born in captivity. Every table had sellers details on them so it was easy to see where the animals came from.

Some did say that there wasn’t any decent animals for sale. However this is said at every show by the people who didn’t get what they wanted. Lets not forget it is the earliest ever reptile show we have had in the UK. Breeding season hasn’t really fully kicked in yet so much of what was for sale was 2012 stuff. However having said that the actual vairity was AMAZING. Very few beardies or royals for sale and I saw less than 30 corn snakes for sale on the day. I did see some very nice crocodile skinks, baron racers, redtailed racers, cave racers, dwarf monitors, leaf frogs, some beautiful rare arrow frogs, wonder geckos, superdwarf retics, rare Indonesian tree geckos, viper geckos, rubber boas, satanic leaf tailed geckos, tri-coloured hognoses and even a guy selling catapillars, plus much more, we counted over 50 different species of reptiles for sale alone. Some of the species for sale I had never seen for sale at UK shows before.

I would finally just like to say a massive thankyou to everyone.We know the day could have gone a lot better if the anti’s weren’t pushing our backs to the wall, we hate that we had to check your bags, but we do thank you that you understood it and didn’t object. We hate we couldn’t allow you to take photos inside but thanks for understanding and for not even attempting to take any. Same goes for the membership , the small space and so on. You guys understood what we had been through to but the event on for you and you were happy and didn’t complain regardless. Many of you didn’t live in wales nor even want to buy anything, yet wanted to show your support. This is something that makes us so happy.*

*
Thanks to everyone who was part of the show, thanks to the SWARE branch of CREAKS for the hard work. Thanks to the sellers for coming, the buyers and anyone and everyone else who supported us in one way or another. The show was massive, it had 4 things against it, the anti’s, the fact it was new.that it was early in the year and the fact that the venue was only known 2 days before hand…. Despite that over 1000 people turned up. When we stand united and never back down, is when our hobby shines the most.*

*
*

Thanks for coming everyone


----------



## SilverSky

Spikebrit said:


> 2012 stuff. However having said that the actual vairity was AMAZING. Very few beardies or royals for sale and I saw less than 30 corn snakes for sale on the day. I did see some very nice crocodile skinks, baron racers, redtailed racers, cave racers, dwarf monitors, leaf frogs, some beautiful rare arrow frogs, wonder geckos, superdwarf retics, rare Indonesian tree geckos, viper geckos, rubber boas, satanic leaf tailed geckos,


i must have missed a lot of these, saw some of those listed, but certainly not all


----------



## Spikebrit

SilverSky said:


> i must have missed a lot of these, saw some of those listed, but certainly not all


I brought the satanic gecko early on I'm afraid so no one saw that lol. 

The caterpillars were amazing though i was hoping to buy some at the end but they all sold. 

Though my mate brought 10 lol

Jay


----------



## SilverSky

yeah i saw catapillers. i didn't see any dwarf retics though, or rubber boas, or dwarf monitors. or any racers apart from the one barons.


----------



## Spikebrit

SilverSky said:


> yeah i saw catapillers. i didn't see any dwarf retics though, or rubber boas, or dwarf monitors. or any racers apart from the one barons.


I've gots pics of the barons and a red tailed, along with the FWCs too. NO idea about the retics, boas or monitors as I wasn't looking out for them lol

Jay


----------



## carpetjohn

well done to you all for doing a show hope you have more,from john west mids ihs


----------



## frognerd

Guys, the day was awesome, very slick organisation, very freindly people and a great turn out, well done to all concerned.


----------



## Spikebrit

Enjoy the video all

SWARE reptile show - YouTube

Jay


----------



## Drayvan

Great video :2thumb: the show looked fantastic, I'm still gutted I couldn't make that one, but fingers crossed for going to the next one. Considering everything that went on it looked like there was a great range of animals and a huge turn out. Well done to everyone involved :notworthy:


----------



## Marcia

I can't view it on my mobile unfortunately 


Sent from my iPhone whilst battling zombies


----------

